

Modal Kombat! A Comparison of 8 different modal lightbox javascript libs - rantfoil
http://blog.darkcrimson.com/2008/04/modal-kombat-a-lightbox-comparison/

======
kschrader
In the words of the inimitable Jeremy Clarkson, "That means that I've got to
try to make what they've done, sound interesting."

